# Cool Disney World Themed Dream Address!



## jenboston22 (Aug 3, 2020)

I was planning to take my 4 year old son to Disney World in March, but that was cancelled due to COVID. We both enjoy Disneyland, and this would have been our first trip to Disney World. If you're a fan of Disney World or Disneyland, you should check out this Dream Address:  DA-6294-0286-0118 (Not mine, I just saw it mentioned online  ) I visited last night and it was awesome!


----------



## KatBunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you! I’ll check it out! I was supposed to go to DisneyLand in Florida for my grandparents anniversary, in November, obviously canceled thanks to the pandemic, and I was really looking forward to it, since I’ve never gone, and me and my parents are huge Disney fans. So, hopefully this is a good alternate option for now.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 3, 2020)

I just stopped by! I really loved the Alice in Wonderland area and the Little Mermaid beach. I'm having a tough week and this was such a nice pick me up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loveclove (Aug 3, 2020)

I just visited! Very cool, thanks for sharing
Edited to share my favorite spot: probably the room for the movie VIVA, it has the complete story in there


----------



## TaylaJade (Aug 4, 2020)

Thankyou for sharing! I loved the Alice in Wonderland area and the room dedicated to Coco the most


----------

